# Round 2: Duet- Lontano, Lontano. Heinz/ Olivero, Farrar/ Clement,Gilgi/Bosini



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In the first video there is stuff after the duet you can skip.




,


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In the first video there is stuff after the duet you can skip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've posted Olivero twice.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Where are Clement and Farrar (besides on YouTube, I mean)? Well, never mind. I found them there, and found their singing delectable. They're much better than the equally ancient Gigli and Bosini. Heinz and Olivero are giving a musically fine performance, but their voices are badly distorted by the sound. Clement and Farrar for me.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

If ever there ws a lesson on how to do it right, this duet is a perfect example of voices blending in the proper way.
Though Cilea has expressed a desire for the soprano voice to be the more prominent one, it seems that many tenors have the tendency to dominate (as in del Monaco's case for example). However, with Gigli properly holding back this time, the dominant voice in the Gigli/Bosini was in keeping with the master's choice yet to me not comfortable to my ear because her voice is not a pleasant enough sound along with his. Their voices are not a good match.
In the Olivero/Heinz once again their voices were not a fine blend together and his voice overtook hers.
But, like Woodduck, I too discovered the Clement/Farrar on you-tube and found the perfect blend in that duet. Their voices are just perfect together. There is no question but that Clement/Heinz get the bouquet of roses.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

It’s nice to be able to vote for Edmond Clément at least once in these contests; that he’s paired with Farrar is a bonus, though I wouldn’t have thought either was associated with this opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> You've posted Olivero twice.


Sorry. Thanks. I find creative ways to mess these up LOL. Fixed


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The only pair singing a duet are Clément and Farrar. The other pairings sound more as if they are competing with each other. Both Gigli and Heinz were too loud and I didn't like Bosini at all. She sounded blowsy and mature. I'd probably have voted for Clément whoever he had been singing with, because he sings so sensitively and musically, but fortunately Farrar matched him. An easy choice.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I've noted Gigli and Bosini just to stress that they are equally good here compared to others.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It's a shame that the Olivero/Heinz is in such bad sound. In general I liked their version though. I'm not particularly fond of Farrar or Clement, but their voices blend superbly together. I found the singing somewhat dull though. Gigli has more personality than the other tenors, but Bosini's tone isn't right for Marguerite for my taste. They have more feeling than Farrar/Heinz though.

I can't vote, it's a draw.

N.


----------

